# Foxes, any tips?



## acjb007 (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm due to put my rabbits in the garden in a few weeks but have noticed foxes jumping over the fence. They wind my puppy up and I know the rabbits will be scared. I'm going to put a sensor light in in the hope if they go near the hutch it will frighten them. Also I'm going to lay chcken wire under the hutch so they can't dig in. I've heard horry stories of rabbits being frightened to death or foxes chewing through wire. Any tips on keeping them out and the rabbits happy?

Many thanks!


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

A 12 bore springs to mind! you will need to ensure that cages/runs are very secure!


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2009)

shortbackandsides said:


> A 12 bore springs to mind! you will need to ensure that cages/runs are very secure!


can only echo shortbackandsides


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi,

We had a very secure hutch which we covered at night with a heavy duty plastic, ensuring bunny could not pull it through the mesh. Another thing you could try is turning the hutch towards the wall every night so the foxes cannot see the rabbit or get in front of the hutch, also this has the benefit that bunny can't see fox either. I never lost a bunny to a fox this way.

The only other way if possible is lifting hutch into shed or house over night?

Izzie


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Izzie999 said:


> Hi,
> 
> We had a very secure hutch which we covered at night with a heavy duty plastic, ensuring bunny could not pull it through the mesh. Another thing you could try is turning the hutch towards the wall every night so the foxes cannot see the rabbit or get in front of the hutch, also this has the benefit that bunny can't see fox either. I never lost a bunny to a fox this way.
> 
> ...


I was thinking of doing this to mine turning it to face the wall but was worried about ventilation do you think it would be ok? As I also cover my hutch with a blanket and then plastic sheet due to the cold and frost!


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

umber said:


> I was thinking of doing this to mine turning it to face the wall but was worried about ventilation do you think it would be ok? As I also cover my hutch with a blanket and then plastic sheet due to the cold and frost!


Hi,

Well I used to leave the tiniest of gaps, I never had any problems at all, at least soon you won't have to worry about the frost.

I must admit its been years since I saw a fox, they always look so grubby and ill fed don't they? I think whats so upsetting is they just do the kill for destructive purposes rather than trying to feed themselves. I hope all your bunnies stay safe.

Izzie


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Izzie999 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Well I used to leave the tiniest of gaps, I never had any problems at all, at least soon you won't have to worry about the frost.
> 
> ...


The reason foxes kill so many and only take the one prey item is because they cannot carry all at once to their den.
It is a great shame but it's nature.
I think the advice given by Izzie999 is great advice.
I do not under any circumstances agree with shooting the fox which has been suggested.
If you can find one, you could also buy one of those devices that gives off a very high pitched sound that scares foxes away?


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Yes soon the frost will be done! And yes I think facing the hutch to the wall at night is an amazing idea and I shall do so! At the moment with blanket and plastic sheet do you think its ok not facing the wall?


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

this is something that worrys myself too, i cant physicly move out hutches as i had 2 strong me struggle as we had them made by my dad and there strong and very heavy!!!
i put a fleece blanket over mine and a thick curtain i then wedge a folded run and and a large piece of wood up against ours and i have trouble getting into them in the morning let alone a fox.
i think foxes are cute tho they have pretty faces and its only nature but id be devistated if they got my buns


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

The smell of mens urine is supposed to help! Be careful, i know a ladies rabbits were killed a few months ago by a fox, they had double wire over the hutch/run and underneath, they still got through  they are especially dangerous this time of year.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

Marcia said:


> I do not under any circumstances agree with shooting the fox which has been suggested.
> If you can find one, you could also buy one of those devices that gives off a very high pitched sound that scares foxes away?


You wouldn#t be saying that maybe if your old cat had been killed by Mr Fox.
You ever bin in a chicken house after him???

Not getting into the fox debate again - so that's my lot
DT


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> You wouldn#t be saying that maybe if your old cat had been killed by Mr Fox.
> You ever bin in a chicken house after him???
> 
> Not getting into the fox debate again - so that's my lot
> DT


I have seen the destruction a fox can cause. My friends neighbour had her chickens killed by a fox. That doesn't mean that i agree with shooting them.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

Marcia said:


> I have seen the destruction a fox can cause. My friends neighbour had her chickens killed by a fox. That doesn't mean that i agree with shooting them.


Well that's one we'll have to agree to disagree on then because I do! - IMO they are on a par with rats! and I don't really want those around my dogs either!

DT


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Like it or not foxes need controlling, they destory alot of vunerable wildlife too and they kill everything! I love seeing them, they are beautiful and i hate the thought of anything dying but unfortunately reality and nature is horrible.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

crofty said:


> Like it or not foxes need controlling, they destory alot of vunerable wildlife too and they kill everything! I love seeing them, they are beautiful and i hate the thought of anything dying but unfortunately reality and nature is horrible.


There is no proof that they need controlling. Thats a lame excuse used by hunters 
I'm not continuing with this anyway. You know how i feel about the matter, and i know how you feel about it, so lets just leave it because at the end of the day, we've all got strong opinions which can only esculate into an argument


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

Yep you will always get into a heated debate where fox hunting is concerened.
Personally I never have a problem with foxes but our outdoor runs are so secure a fox would not have any chance of getting one of my rabbits.
They have to be secure as I also haver 3 large dogs.


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

My rabbit was killed by a fox. He was outside near one of those sensor lights but it did nothing to deter the foxes...unfortunately, we live in a place where there are farms on every side and foxes in the gardens is common.

I would suggest getting an indoor rabbit cage and putting the rabbit in a shed or outhouse overnight. He will defo be safe then!!  You could even put him in the kitchen overnight!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

we always had foxes around when we had rabbits like others have said if everthing is secure you shouldnt have a problem, although most of our animals were in a shed, one large hutch was outside with weldmesh front covered in wiremesh the rabbits were fine


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Marcia said:


> There is no proof that they need controlling. Thats a lame excuse used by hunters
> I'm not continuing with this anyway. You know how i feel about the matter, and i know how you feel about it, so lets just leave it because at the end of the day, we've all got strong opinions which can only esculate into an argument


I dont remember saying i wanted an arguement  i was voicing my opinion just like you 

There is copious amounts of evidence that they need controlling  I live in the New Forest and i am not a hunter so i dont need any excuses thanks, its fact. They kill alot of valuable wildlife but also like every animal do alot of good in controlling other species. As humans we have unbalanced the world whether we like it or not.I dont know where you get your information, i have just as much right to type my opinion as you.


----------



## xXedixXx (Mar 20, 2009)

What we have is a kind of fence that surrounds our rabbit's hutches and then we have covers that go over the hutch and then we also put a plastic bin in front so that the cover is held in place and won't fly away on windy nights.


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

Although I see this agument from both sides!!

I feel fox hunting is no longer a hunt it is a sport, men in cars driving out the foxes, terriers being used when the foxes go to ground to dig them out, this is sport, a hunt is when you loss the animal its over,

But I feel because the animals meat and pelt cannot be used it is cruel as the animal is exhausted and scared before it is killed,, but also they are encourage to breed to keep up this sport, 

Humans could erradicate the fox easily but because of the Sport they are protected to carry on for the supply for the hunt.

Yes foxes cause terrible devistation to wildlife and to livestock, there is nothing more sad that watching a calf get the bullet because a fox has eatten its tougue whilst its being born!!!!!!!! Lambs faces chewed because of foxes, chickens in a chicken house,, i won't carry on.

It is such a high charged debate there is pacfication for either side, and one i fear will never be sorted.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

I really dont want to get into a fox hunting debate, the post was about how to keep buns safe and deter the foxes, I think the safest thing anyone can do is put buns in a shed/garage overnight, mine have a hutch/run but its never been outside, I just couldnt rick it living where i live. But like i said men's pee is supposed to work!! lol


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

crofty said:


> I really dont want to get into a fox hunting debate, the post was about how to keep buns safe and deter the foxes, I think the safest thing anyone can do is put buns in a shed/garage overnight, mine have a hutch/run but its never been outside, I just couldnt rick it living where i live. But like i said men's pee is supposed to work!! lol


I've never heard of the mans pee thing. I can't see my boyfriend peeing around the rabbit hutch lol


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Marcia said:


> I've never heard of the mans pee thing. I can't see my boyfriend peeing around the rabbit hutch lol


lol you'll have to encourage him, ive heard alot of people have done it and it works!


----------

